# Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - Another bad Gurkha



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar had a terrible draw and then after about an inch into the cigar the wrapper peeled off from the ash end up.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - Another bad Gurkha


----------

